# Bighorn 2013



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

A little clip from a get together with all my bros from back in the day at college in Bozeman. This was our 29th year of getting together somewhere to fish together.






Cheers,
Pete


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Great video! Looks like a great trip, thanks for sharing.


----------

